# New Fifth Wheel Arrival Confirmed



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It's coming   

Just been confirmed,    

My New Fifth Wheel Unit arrives in Country Next Tuesday 2nd February     

Then there is a few days work to do preparation at Dealers, Then It Is Mine. YYYeeeeeeesssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :director:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Shame really Les.  

TuggerTramp doesn't quite have the same ring to it somehow!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Great news and just right for the start of the decent weather - with any luck. A couple of trips to find and sort out the snags, then there will be no stopping you. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Shame really Les.
> 
> TuggerTramp doesn't quite have the same ring to it somehow!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 :roll: 

I will have to carry My Saddle with me. 

Just looking around now for places to go, I am going to go on sites for a few times till I get used to it.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Whooopeee Les! Great news.... I bet you are dead excited????? 

I told you that your new baby would arrive before ours didn't I?  We've been informed by our dealer that ours is expected mid Feb now, so by the time everything is transferred over and all the extras are fitted, I guess it will be near on the end of Feb by the time we can take delivery! So, we've decided that we might as well hang on until Mar 1st now and have the benefit of the new 2010 plate!

We too plan to test our new van out as soon as we get it - so who knows, we might bump in to you and Chris on our travels? I would love to see inside your fifth wheel, as I bet it is really impressive and so, I promise, that If you show me yours Les, then I will show you mine??????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Whooopeee Les! Great news.... I bet you are dead excited?????
> 
> I told you that your new baby would arrive before ours didn't I?  We've been informed by our dealer that ours is expected mid Feb now, so by the time everything is transferred over and all the extras are fitted, I guess it will be near on the end of Feb by the time we can take delivery! So, we've decided that we might as well hang on until Mar 1st now and have the benefit of the new 2010 plate!
> 
> ...


OOOOHHHHHHHH what can I say to that, You ARE ON.

Will let you know where and when we get it and arrange and I will supply first drink.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

That's a date then Les and of course we'll supply the 2nd drink! Lol 

Thsr reminds me; when we placed the order for our new MH at the NEC, Burstner gave us a bottle of their own label Bubbly - so we'll crack that open if we haven't already supped it lol!!!!! :lol:

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Tell you what Sue, I will bring a bottle of my favourite and we should be able to have a party, Mines JD on Ice.

Can think of a problem though, we will end up that Nissed that we wont be able to see each others,!!!  
AAhhhh well there is always the second day. ????

 8O


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice and congratulations on your new home


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Tell you what Sue, I will bring a bottle of my favourite and we should be able to have a party, Mines JD on Ice.
> 
> Can think of a problem though, we will end up that Nissed that we wont be able to see each others,!!!
> AAhhhh well there is always the second day. ????
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> It's coming
> 
> Just been confirmed,
> 
> ...


Love to see piccys as and when you can


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wupert said:


> SaddleTramp said:
> 
> 
> > It's coming
> ...


You will mate, Not be long now.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, It is all arranged, I go to Livingstone Nr Edinburgh Sunday stay in a hotel overnight, Courtesy of Calder Leisure, Go to Calder Leisure Monday morning take truck so they can fit air and Fifth wheel system takes 2 days, Monday night I can either stay in hotel again or stay in 5er on a site, whichever I choose it is courtesy of Calder Leisure, Tuesday they spend the day with me showing how everything works and how to handle Unit, If needed same Wednesday, then Home either Wednesday or Thursday.
Oh almost forgot, whilst they have my truck to modify they loan me a car.

That is customer service.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Well, It is all arranged, I go to Livingstone Nr Edinburgh Sunday stay in a hotel overnight, Courtesy of Calder Leisure, Go to Calder Leisure Monday morning take truck so they can fit air and Fifth wheel system takes 2 days, Monday night I can either stay in hotel again or stay in 5er on a site, whichever I choose it is courtesy of Calder Leisure, Tuesday they spend the day with me showing how everything works and how to handle Unit, If needed same Wednesday, then Home either Wednesday or Thursday.
> Oh almost forgot, whilst they have my truck to modify they loan me a car.
> 
> That is customer service.


That is really good Les............I bet you are really excited, can't wait to see your piccies.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

WoW exciting times. Lovely units very pricey. I am sure you will love it. I am very glftd to hear they are looking after you well at fifth wheel and ensuring you leave them well informed.

I really hope you enjoy fully your lovely travelling home. Excellent design.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Got my Baby on Monday, Stayed in it Monday night, Had a brill night, Tuesday went for Test drive, No probs It all came flooding back from years ago, I am absolutely over the moon with it, I made the right choice and I met the most genuine and honest family it is possible to meet.

Stayed again Tuesday night at campsite and left for home Wednesday about lunch time, Met very heavy snow on the way down and traffic was running really slow so it meant I didn't get home till after 5pm.

I made a decision just after I originally ordered it to have an American self levelling system fitted, I made the right decision, after I got used to it, what a doddle, there are four rocking switches one for each leg in case you want to do it manually, But for auto just press LF for left front switch to hoist for release, once released press "Auto Extend" and within 1 minute the unit is perfectly level, The jacks that are fitted will each lift upto 8500 lbs, and the distance the rear jacks will lift is 21 1/2" and the distance the front jacks will lift is 33 1/2" They can be used as security ie left down all the time when parked up and when in storage, They are fantastic and it was my decision to have these fitted that delayed my delivery.

About doing business with Calder ? It was an absolute pleasure.

Photos will follow later when I stop finding new things.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sounds a cracker Les, glad you are really pleased with it.

If we see you on yer travels, shows etc, would love to have a nosey around your unit, never been in a fiver before.

Paul.


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Although not suitible for me as a solo camper and considerably out of my budget range they are stunning units. I thought them gorgeous and and a making the best of both worlds caravan and motorhome. Very expensive though a real luxury item.

I do hope you enjoy your unit what a wonderful time for you.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you got those piccies yet ? can't wait to see your new baby.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*5th wheeeeel*

Can't wait to see it.

I quite like the idea of one.

Bit like a static you can move easily!

TM


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I'm waiting too and can hardly contain myself. I just know it will be fabulous though and I know Les and Chris are going to love every minute of their travels in their luxurious new set up.

So come on Les ..... we are waiting here with bated breath!  

Sue & Gilb x


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hitch*

Hope it all goes without a Hitch!

Will the Tramps have one of these on the tractor unit?

Look Here

TM


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Woah, Oh No, there is a better one than that it is called a Fifth Airborne Sidewinder and it is a lot cheaper at around $800.

Sorry about no piccies yet folks but I have unit on my drive and I cannot open the slide out as I have a Gaslamp on the side of drive, I am soon to have my first trial in it, 5th March for a long weekend at Sherwood Holiday Park so I should be able to get some piccies then.

Have been doing bits and bobs getting it prepared, just got Sat system to fit now.

Then I have to find something to supply power for when we are wild camping as someone has got My EG20 and I am already missing it. SUE

:lol: 

Oh I'm SOOOOOOOO Excited. I am wetting my keks.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

SaddleTramp said:


> Then I have to find something to supply power for when we are wild camping as someone has got My EG20 and I am already missing it. SUE :lol:
> 
> Oh I'm SOOOOOOOO Excited. I am wetting my keks.  :lol: :lol:


Hi Les,

Sorry to hear you are missing your EG-20 and I know you were gutted when you discovered there was no suitable place to put it on your new Fifth wheeler. However, at least you know you have sold it to a loving and caring home and to a couple who will truly value, appreciate and look after it! 

Camper UK rang us yesterday to inform us that they were just about to commence work on fitting the Gasperini EG-20 so that's good news and we are just keen to test it all out and have a good twiddle about with it. I know we are going to find it a very useful piece of kit and we are so grateful that you offered us first refusal when you learnt you'd have to sell it. 

I understand you are considering having a Effoy fitted - so let us know how you get on if you decide to go down that route as I am sure there are a lot of members who would be interested to hear more about them.

Anyway, it will not be long now Les until we are both able to get back out on the road again and we like you, are counting the days now until launch day! 

Ooh but it is exciting though isn't it - or is it that you and I are just big kids???? Whatever it is - I'm like you and the continual excitement is playing havoc with me water works!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love n hugs.

Sue x


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Sue, I have been looking at the Efoy but they only give out 5.4 amp and at the side of the 20 amp of the EG-20 that is not very good, So yes I am missing it.

The only thing going for the Efoy is that you can use it at night whilst everyone is asleep as it is so quiet, But for £3000 I have a grave doubt about it, I suppose it is something that is easily moved from Old to New vehicles.

I need to sit down and work out what power I am going to be using and for what time periods and then see if it is going to suffice.

Sue I think anybody reading these post will think we are little kids But wait while they get what they think is the answer to all their prayers and they will see that, Yes we are little kids :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have been singing that song non stop, You know

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les

Have I missed them or have you still not posted any piccies ?


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent news....you must be ticking off the days!!

The guy who sold us our Starspirit takes delivery of his new 5th Wheel later this month too.

I wonder how many new 5th Wheels have been ordered for delivery this year? Just curious :?:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Well our first weekend away in it, Absolutely fantastic, Home from Home and cannot wait to go again now, I have put a few piccys on as well

I will add more to another post as Max is 3


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

More Piccys


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Les

What a terrific looking unit. I absolutely love it. That slideout gives you so much room! How long does it take to open and close the slideout? Just the push of a button?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is a rocker switch and it takes about 45 seconds to slide out and lock, about same to slide in.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Wow Les ...... It is absolutely gorgeous it really is and I can see Chris finds it ultra comfortable lol! :lol:

I am so happy you are happy with your new set up and your first trip out was such an enjoyable one! I know like us, you just love your home comforts when you are out on the road and I know you were so excited about the purchase of your new fifth wheel. 

I really hope we bump into you during our travels and it would be brill if you could make Newark!

Love

Sue n Gilb x

PS At the moment we are parked up in the yard of Conrad Andersons waiting to have the Gasperini generator that you sold to us, fitted tomorrow. We're really looking forward to having an onboard genny and it will be a fabulous accessory for when we wildcamp etc. I will let you know how it all goes and what we think to is once it is installed.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Gee that long? It must be exhausting! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Les

Great to see the piccys, what a fantastic unit I bet you will get lots of attention when parked on site with it.

I love the way it looks inside..........all home comforts etc in fact it looks that nice that I could actually live in it with no problem at all.

Didn't you have lovely weather too for your first weekend away.

I hope you have many happy times away in your new baby.

Nette


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Wow Les ...... It is absolutely gorgeous it really is and I can see Chris finds it ultra comfortable lol! :lol:
> 
> I am so happy you are happy with your new set up and your first trip out was such an enjoyable one! I know like us, you just love your home comforts when you are out on the road and I know you were so excited about the purchase of your new fifth wheel.
> 
> ...


Hope it all goes well Sue, I still have not made my mind up about replacement, Well you win some and you lose some.

I have just sent an email to Conrad Anderson as I had a problem with my Sat system on Sunday and I have taken it to Snelly for repair.

The new one is Tooooo comfortable we don't want to go out into cold, It really is fantastic and I am sure you are going to find yours fantastic to.
We will try and get to Newark but cannot promise.

Love 
Les n Chris
XX


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Great to see the piccys, what a fantastic unit I bet you will get lots of attention when parked on site with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nette
Yes it was gorgeous we also had a Barby, First one of Year

x


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

dawnwynne said:


> Gee that long? It must be exhausting! :lol: :lol:


Nah, Just proving the Obvious

Size DOES matter. !!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

*Calder*

We have ordered our 5th wheel and expect delivery begining of April. You talk about automatic levelers. Did you have these fitted at Calder or in America? We never thought about that and dont know if it too late to have it done.
We ordered a bunk house and Calder have been really good.
We are so excited!!!!

Yvonne & Rob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes I did have automatic leveling system fitted, it's electric and is really good, I think it may be too late now for you to order it in US, BUT you will not know unless you ask them.

It will cost twice as much plus some for you to get the same system here.

Here is what I had :- http://www.powerpluslevelers.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryId=53366

It cost me £2000 fitted

Here is cost just to purchase in UK :- http://www.goldrv.co.uk/parts/products/3870/powerplus-automatic-control-system/

£5198.00 Just to Buy it then there is fitting cost.

If you are interested in one I would contact them asap.


----------



## Brunsdens (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a quick update.
Our fifth wheel has been delayed in America. It looks as though we wont get it till the end of April - so sad.
We are really looking forward to it.
We sold our motorhome in jan so havent been aways since. we normally go away all year round - at least once a month during winter.
Have you had any problems on any sites yet.
Hows your 5th wheel going - any problems?
Have you wild camped in it and if so did you have enough power?

We are planning to do a tour of the scottish highlands and may wild camp one night so just planning ahead.

Yvonne & Rob


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Yvonne & Rob, We havent done any wildcamping yet as we are still getting used to it, But no we have not had any problems at all, I am busy adding my touches to it to enable me to get better use out of it, It is very different to MH's but on the good side different, I am extremely happy and glad that I made the change.

I am busy planning and preparing for a very long tour of Europe starting June 8th and ending around October.

It will be well worth the wait but I know you are anxious to get started.


----------

